# NetGear Port Forwarding not Working. Ports Still Closed



## Zeckrin (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a Netgear wnr2000v3 Router connected to my Motorola Surfboard Gateway.

I have a freePBX Server (virtual running off of VMware Workstation 8) that needs ports 10001-20000 and 5060 forwarded to the server at 192.168.1.110

I added the portforwarding as in this photo:










When I use a port tester it still says "Port 5060 is closed"

I have also turned off Windows Firewall.

Does anyone have any idea what I'm doing wrong or what else could be blocking these ports?

Thanks a bunch!

Mike


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Are you testing from the freepbx server? You need to be.
You assigned the virtual that ip as static? It needs to be
You can access that virtual from another station on the lan? You should be able to.


----------



## Zeckrin (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, it's static. I'm checking the ports from a online port checking tool. It says they're still closed. 

Thanks


----------



## Zeckrin (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes I also have no problems accessing the server on the LAN. Also addenda trunk no problem. 

I got firewall error when running the tests which lee to port testing.


----------

